# Lapp's Beekeeping supplies?



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if they're still doing packaged bees? I ordered some bees from them a few years ago...have always liked the man and wife who run the place. BUT they retired a couple years ago and their son took it over... and looking at the website I don't see anything about packages. (and of course, I find myself in need of a couple new hives this year)

I'd call, but the last time I called I got someone who was less than helpful and seemed quite busy, so I thought I"d ask here first.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would call again. They shouldn't be to busy at this time of year except taking orders for packages and nucs.

I have delt with them often over the phone and found them to be helpful. The one time I stoped in near closeing time when I was on my way to visit the daughter in Minnesota the young lady & man was very helpful and kept the store open a half hour past closeing.

 Al


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ah, cool. I might have caught them in the middle of a problem.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Someone closer to you would be Frank Holzman between Mazo and Waunakee. Google _holzman honey mazomanie_ to get his phone number and e-mail address. Whenever our local beekeeper needs bees, that's where he gets them. 

Martin


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

HOLZMAN! That's the guy! Thanks Martin. 

About Lapp's...I called...they are doing bees again this year, even tho it's not online yet. $68 for a 3# package. Italians.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Are they also doing nucs this year. I know at one time they were doing nucs.

 Al


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I actually asked about nucs...no. Just packages, 2# and 3#. and queens, of course.


----------



## Jubilee (Mar 12, 2009)

If you go to Lapps look on the wall for the poster my son Cody did of bees. He won first place in the Wisc. Honey Producer's poster contest for high school.


----------

